# Sammy Duet ESP Custom Shop (Goatwhore)



## ridner (Nov 15, 2011)

Sammy just sent me this pic of his ESP Custom Shop guitar. I think it looks awesome! They made the star shape more pointy - it looks killer like this!


----------



## 77zark77 (Nov 15, 2011)

OUCH !hope he plays on the right on stage ! 
it not only LOOKS killer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 15, 2011)

Dear ESP,

Make this a signature guitar in the future


----------



## joaocunha (Nov 15, 2011)

That case:


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 15, 2011)

We need bigger guitar cases.


----------



## ridner (Nov 15, 2011)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dear ESP,
> 
> Make this a signature guitar in the future



ESP gives everyone else one. I 2nd your motion sir


----------



## dis89 (Nov 16, 2011)

And now try fitting that to an average car


----------



## Kermes (Nov 16, 2011)

Reminds me of this one 




Courtesy of Reverend Chris Hades, from the notorious Sadistik Exekution.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 16, 2011)

That is a pointy sumbitch. Looks fucking


----------



## FireInside (Nov 16, 2011)

Very nice. Wish Acid Bath would do a reunion some day...


----------



## Mukersman (Nov 16, 2011)

lol hell no. I like the idea of having my bandmates live through the set.


----------



## avenger (Nov 17, 2011)

FireInside said:


> Very nice. Wish Acid Bath would do a reunion some day...


This!

Also guitar looks like a ninja star.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Nov 17, 2011)

you could fit a body in that case


----------



## thedarkoceans (Nov 17, 2011)

didnt goatwhore used KXK?


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 17, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> didnt goatwhore used KXK?


Both Sammy and Nathan (used to) use Mosers.


----------



## Lycanthropy1313 (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh, Acid Bath, how i miss thee. Badass guit-fiddle!


----------



## drgamble (Nov 17, 2011)

FireInside said:


> Very nice. Wish Acid Bath would do a reunion some day...



It would probably happen if Audie wasn't dead. Very tragic accident if you don't know what happened. Not to mention that Dax doesn't do any screaming anymore. I don't know if Jimmy or Mike even play music anymore, I haven't seen them down here in New Orleans anymore. The last time I saw Mike was when he was with the Agents of Oblivion. Anyway, it would be great to see those guys again.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Nov 17, 2011)

Someone's gonna need an onsite nurse with lots of band aids


----------



## FACTORY (Nov 17, 2011)

F-in nice *ESP*.


----------



## Ironbird (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow, that is one crazy guitar. The points would be dented/chipped in no time, though.


----------



## wyldweasil (Nov 18, 2011)

clearly Goatwhore needs more pointy things, I'm glad the guitar is pointy.


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Nov 18, 2011)

Jesus Murphy that's awesome!


----------

